# Quel métier faites-vous ?



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Qui sont les mac-users ? Des cadres ? des instit ? des ingénieurs des simples ouvriers ?
Un petit sondage sur vos secteurs d'activités et en-dessous des messages sur votre profession... Vous en dites quoi ? on essaye ?


----------



## pixelemon (4 Mars 2005)

fétichiste du pied féminin ès 37.


----------



## Gregg (4 Mars 2005)

Tueur de vieilles dames .


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

casteur de mouches


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

je gerais des boutiques où il y avait des zolie choses.....:love:

aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus de travail
trop vieille ou trop qualifié   

dur pour moi qui n'as jamais accepté de se faire entretenir
et qui a toujours travaillé depuis la sortie d'ecole


je suis prete a tout, meme a etre caissiere ou encore moins
du moment que je puisse retravailler


----------



## pixelemon (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je gerais des boutiques où il y avait des zolie choses.....:love:
> 
> aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus de travail
> trop vieille ou trop qualifié
> ...




tu fais quelle pointure ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

ya plus qu'à remplir le tableau... bon courage 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87551


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quelle pointure ?




37 et demi , voir 4.5 ou 6.5


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis prete a tout



A mon avis, ca va plaire à quelque uns ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Déjà bu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, ca va plaire à quelque uns ...



ben non tu vois 
meme pour le plus vieux metier du monde je suis trop vieille


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu


 
Ok, je m'en doutais un peu...
Milles escuses.
Vous pouvez fermer:modo:


----------



## pixelemon (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non tu vois
> meme pour le plus vieux metier du monde je suis trop vieille




allez une pédicure et c'est parti


----------



## Gregg (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non tu vois
> meme pour le plus vieux metier du monde je suis trop vieille




Tu veux essayer ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux essayer ?





tu crois que sa pourrait me plaire ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non tu vois
> meme pour le plus vieux metier du monde je suis trop vieille


Qui a parlé d'argent ???     :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que sa pourrait me plaire ?


Faut essayer pour savoir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Qui a parlé d'argent ???     :sleep:




mais personne, on parle boulot, pas combient sa rapporte !!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mars 2005)

Enfin, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais ca derive gentiment mais surement ici. C'est la dérive des (in)continents


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

c'est pas moi qui a commencé monsieur !!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui a commencé monsieur !!


Peut -etre, mais tu entretiens la flamme! 

Sinon, pour rester sur la route, je suis un jeune ingénieur dans une PME de la grande couronne parisienne.


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

parcours tortueu...(tortue euhhhh) jusqu'a y'a pas longtemps puis...virage en epingle pour finalement découvrir que je veux finir mes jours a faire des films d'animation. mais là , tu vois , je démarre de zéro , et je rame . Autodidacte dans un trou , ça peut mettre un peu de temps ...mais bon , je m'eclate


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

je suis musicien, Ingénieur Son...


----------



## Caster (5 Mars 2005)

Je suis gérant de société. Agent immobilier et promoteur constructeur


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Il manque les télécom donc j'ai pas pu voter


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

glandeur professionnel, 23 ans d'expérience


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Vieux motard que jamais


----------



## Dedalus (5 Mars 2005)

Nègre à mi-temps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai une agrégation de mysanthropie, un DEA en autodestruction, un doctorat en mauvaise foi, plus quelques babioles : DEUG de paranoîa, licence de râleur, maîtrise en pétage de plombs...
Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver de boulot dans ma branche  C'est balot!  :rose:


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

lampe de chevet, à mi-temps


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

Mac ¼nos a dit:
			
		

> je suis musicien, Ingénieur Son...



Tu mens.

Tu seras fouetté.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je gerais des boutiques où il y avait des zolie choses.....:love:
> 
> aujourd'hui je ne trouve plus de travail
> trop vieille ou trop qualifié
> ...



Prete à tout ??


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

je suis technicien son 
ma passion c'est le vin d'ou ce pseudo!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Prete à tout ??




tu as besoin d'une assistante de direction ?


----------



## duracel (5 Mars 2005)

Je suis love machine, actuellement au chômage technique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je suis love machine, actuellement au chômage technique.


T'as pas changé les piles?


----------



## duracel (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas changé les piles?



Les piles sont parfaites  , il ne me manque que quelqu'un pour vérifier.


----------



## Mac ¼nos (5 Mars 2005)

un control technique?
 j'ai un testeur moi


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin d'une assistante de direction ?



Oui, qui minge le manganeaou...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, on dira ce qu'on voudra, mais ca derive gentiment mais surement ici. C'est la dérive des (in)continents


C'était un gag ?


----------



## pixelemon (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était un gag ?



c'était une question ?


----------



## pixelemon (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as besoin d'une assistante de direction ?



je suis ok


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était un gag ?



nan: la bière  :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une agrégation de mysanthropie, un DEA en autodestruction, un doctorat en mauvaise foi, plus quelques babioles : DEUG de paranoîa, licence de râleur, maîtrise en pétage de plombs...
> Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver de boulot dans ma branche  C'est balot!  :rose:


Tu frappes aux mauvaises portes.
Envoies vite un CV au 1 rue Cabanis, 75014 Paris.
Sinon, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour remplacer ma nounou pendant ses vacances. Avec tes qualifications, tu resisterais peut-être quelques heures à mes enfants. Ton doctorat en maivaise foi devrait faire le poids, si tu fais un petit stage de 'j'y arrive pas", une formation de "j'ai pas fais exprès" et surtout un master de "je comprends pas du tout ce qui a bien pu se passer".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Envoies vite un CV au 1 rue Cabanis, 75014 Paris.
> Sinon, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour remplacer ma nounou pendant ses vacances. .



tu es toujour sur de vouloir l'embaucher apres cette lecture? 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3072398&postcount=35


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Mars 2005)

Plus que jamais. S'il a survécu à ça, il survivra à mes jumeaux. J'en suis quand même à ma 3ème nounou, à un dégat des eau et plusieurs plaintes pour tapage diurne (ça ne s'invente pas) d'un voisin venu s'installer en dessous de chez moi pour se reposer après sa sortie d'asile psychiatrique (ça ne s'invente pas non plus).
En plus, je ne vois pas comment un peu d'alcool ferait du mal à des solides gaillards de 15 mois :bebe:


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Mars 2005)

Plus que jamais. S'il a survécu à ça, il survivra à mes jumeaux. J'en suis quand même à ma 3ème nounou, à un dégat des eau et plusieurs plaintes pour tapage diurne (ça ne s'invente pas) d'un voisin venu s'installer en dessous de chez moi pour se reposer après sa sortie d'asile psychiatrique (ça ne s'invente pas non plus).
En plus, je ne vois pas comment un peu d'alcool ferait du mal à des solides gaillards de 15 mois :bebe: 
Puisque le sujet du fil est quel métier faites-vous, il n'y aurait pas des nounous macophiles prêt(e)s à défendre mon mac de leurs assauts répétés, par hasard ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

*Faut Les Amener Dans Les Bois ; Avec Les Mains Attachées Dans Le Dos Pour Pas Qu'ils Ramassent Des Petits Cailloux Blancs...*


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Mars 2005)

Après avoir mangé les cailloux, fait des oreilles de choux aux pauvres hiboux, mis à genoux les poux et autres petites bêtes, ils vont incendier la forêt et j'irai en taule. Non merci.


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Qui sont les mac-users ? Des cadres ? des instit ? des ingénieurs des simples ouvriers ?
> Un petit sondage sur vos secteurs d'activités et en-dessous des messages sur votre profession... Vous en dites quoi ? on essaye ?



Un cadre,un ingénieur,un instit on sait ce que c'est mais un <<simple>> ouvrier:c'est quoi pour toi au juste? A 15 ans tu as peut être ton idée déjà toute faite comme beaucoup!Cordialement


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

Tiens c'est vrai ça aurait mérité une abrasion en regle ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Ce sont de simples ouvriers qui, pour certains, se sont fait trouer la peau, en 36, pour nous permettre de faire confortablement les cons devant nos claviers... Faudrait voir à jamais l'oublier


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont de simples ouvriers qui, pour certains, se sont fait trouer la peau, en 36, pour nous permettre de faire confortablement les cons devant nos claviers... Faudrait voir à jamais l'oublier



C'est bien vrai ça, je suis toutafé d'accord avec toi!!
Et aussi en 68, faut pas l'oublier!
En plus, tu t'es calmé, tu ne crie plus, tu as de nouveau du courant chez toi?


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

ou un vélo!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

] *Je vous y reprend à rien branler ; les deux mauviettes!!!!! Allez! reprenez vos pompes ; bordel!!!*


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

tu vas te detendre l'orifice toi!!! :mouais:

Et d'abords, c'est quoi ton metier, à par legionnaire en retraite frustré!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et d'abords, c'est quoi ton metier, à par legionnaire en retraite frustré!!!



Si tu savais, comme t'es pas loin...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu vas te detendre l'orifice toi!!! :mouais:
> 
> Et d'abords, c'est quoi ton metier, à par legionnaire en retraite frustré!!!







j'adore "* legionnaire en retraite frustré!!"*     

poôoooovre PATOCHMAN


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

hi hi hi hi! c'est beau l'amour :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais, comme t'es pas loin...


Pire encore? Gendarme, policier???
Non, ne dis rien, j'ai deviné ton terrible secret : tu es CRS! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

le titre d'un film: le CRS et son Mac!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pire encore? Gendarme, policier???
> Non, ne dis rien, j'ai deviné ton terrible secret : tu es CRS! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



C'est pas trés élégant ce post...

Enfin moi, ce que j'en disais...


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2005)

je rentre de ma promenade en vélo!En 68 je me suis fais trouée la peau pour make love not ware!
 ce ne fut pas très douloureux donc pas de gloriole inutile!Au fait mon jeune ami de 15 ans pour répondre à ta question;je suis portière pour chat,il sort ,il rentre puis il ressort......etc et j'ouvre la porte donc simple ouvrière!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

*portière pour chat*  ..zoliee !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> En 68 je me suis fais trouée la peau pour make love not ware!
> ce ne fut pas très douloureux donc pas de gloriole inutile!... donc simple ouvrière!



Sâchez ; madame, que vous avez droit à ma plus haute considération. Sans second degré déplacé, ni flagornerie inutile.   
Bienvenue dans ce bar où vous avez entièrement votre place    :love:


----------



## Mac ¼nos (6 Mars 2005)

oui mais c'est tellement une drole de vie celle d'un chat qu'on se doit de lui ouvrir les portes...
et dire qu'autrefois on faisait des cordes à violons avec.... oups pardon


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de ma promenade en vélo!En 68 je me suis fais trouée la peau pour make love not ware!
> ce ne fut pas très douloureux donc pas de gloriole inutile!Au fait mon jeune ami de 15 ans pour répondre à ta question;je suis portière pour chat,il sort ,il rentre puis il ressort......etc et j'ouvre la porte donc simple ouvrière!



Enfin, au lieu d'aller courir dehors, vallait mieux bosser à l'école.

Elle ferait peut être moins de faute la Catherine Ségurane du pauvre...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pire encore? Gendarme, policier???
> Non, ne dis rien, j'ai deviné ton terrible secret : tu es CRS! :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Ben oui parce que dans le monde merveilleux de "le_magi61" il n'y a pas de gendarme ni de policier et encore moins de CRS car les gens y sont tous copains et se font de gros poutoux avant d'aller ce coucher...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui parce que dans le monde merveilleux de "le_magi61" il n'y a pas de gendarme ni de policier et encore moins de CRS car les gens y sont tous copains et se font de gros poutoux avant d'aller ce coucher...


Oh, si on peut plus rigoler 
Je sais bien qu'il en faut, c'est indispensable même, mais ce n'est pas un metier tres envié, en tout cas par moi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> n'est pas un metier tres envié, en tout cas par moi...




tu te trompes    

jamais de chomage, un tas de primes et en plus  tu as droit
 a griller le feux rouge et  la baston gratuite !!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Perso, la baston, je la prefere virtuelle que réelle...
Mais c'est vrai que tout les gouts sont dans la nature


----------



## Foguenne (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompes
> 
> jamais de chomage, un tas de primes et en plus  tu as droit
> a griller le feux rouge et  la baston gratuite !!



Un peu réducteur non ?

Mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, au lieu d'aller courir dehors, val*l*ait mieux bosser à l'école.
> Elle ferait peut être moins de faute*s* la Catherine Ségurane du pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un peu réducteur non ?
> 
> Mais bon...




tres meme !

mais comme pour tous les metiers ,  ceux  qui ne travaillent pas dedans 
ne voyent que les "avantages" et pas les "inconvenient"


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Je suis d'accord, c'est beaucoup plus facile de tomber dans la caricature que de chercher réellement à savoir ce que font les gens...
Mais bon, on est dimanche; j'ai plus trop envie de reflechir...


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mars 2005)

Une remarque en passant : quand on a plus de 50 % de "Autres" dans les réponses, c'est que les catégories du sondage ne sont sûrement pas tout-à-fait pertinentes (à moins d'avoir affaire à un public très spécifique, ce qui n'est pas le cas je pense des lecteurs de MacG).


Sinon, je suis instituteur (professeur des écoles).


----------



## fabulousfab (6 Mars 2005)

Une remarque en passant : quand on a plus de 50 % de "Autres" dans les réponses, c'est que les catégories du sondage ne sont sûrement pas tout-à-fait pertinentes (à moins d'avoir affaire à un public très spécifique, ce qui n'est pas le cas je pense des lecteurs de MacG).


Sinon, je suis professeur des écoles (instituteur).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je suis instituteur (professeur des écoles).





hai hai hai, je pars en courant .....pas envie d'avoir trop de mauvaises notes !!!


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

C'est parce qu'on suit pas au fond la classe que tu répètes ?


----------



## Delgesu (6 Mars 2005)

moi euh... violoncelliste.  ça se voit pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'on suit pas au fond la classe que tu répètes ?




surement une question d' habitude 
j'ai la meme manie avec mes pestes a la maison !!!


----------



## Dedalus (6 Mars 2005)

Ah, c'est rigolo,  je testais une fonction nouvelle pour moi des forums : ignorer. Et j'avais d'ignorer sainte catherine.. (désolé faut bien choisir des cobayes, alors on choisit ceux qui semblent avoir la vocation). Ça donne des résultats marrants : on voit les uns et les autres citer ou commenter des trucs que vous avez pas chez vous...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

tu fais ca comment?


----------



## steinway (6 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> moi euh... violoncelliste.  ça se voit pas ?



si si mais par contre je croyais que delgesu n avait fait que des violons (qui coutent d ailleurs tres cher si je ne m abuse)


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Le pauvre c'est le seul qui continue à lire mes posts...

T'es un zero, kiki, un zero.

Enfonce toi bien ça dans ton petit crâne de sous produit.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mars 2005)

Je sais, je sais...

Mais j'avais envie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pauvre c'est le seul qui continue à lire mes posts...
> T'es un zero, kiki, un zero.
> Enfonce toi bien ça dans ton petit crâne de sous produit.



arrfff©


----------



## Muti (6 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, au lieu d'aller courir dehors, vallait mieux bosser à l'école.
> 
> Elle ferait peut être moins de faute la Catherine Ségurane du pauvre...


t'as raison sonnyboy<< je me suis fait trouer la peau>> ça te conviens mieux?De taper à 2 doigts ça me fait perdre mon latin et l'orthographe en prend un coup, ça devrait se tasser avec l'expèrience
aaaaah l'expérience !je n'en dirai pas plus ce soir je vais au dodo (avec mon chat)bonne nuit à tous   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Delgesu (7 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> si si mais par contre je croyais que delgesu n avait fait que des violons (qui coutent d ailleurs tres cher si je ne m abuse)



Tu as raison, il n'a en tout cas pas fait de violoncelle (mais des altos, je crois) . En effet c'est pas donné, il n'y a que les Suisses ou les Américains pour pouvoir s'en payer (ou des banques, ou des fondations) 

Mais sur la photo de mon avatar, c'est bel et bien un violoncelle! (le mien, un très joli Mirecourt de 1931, mais ça vaut pas un violon Del Gesu, je te rassure...  )


----------



## Dedalus (7 Mars 2005)

je ne suis que mélomane et je ne pratique pas d'instrument, hélas

mon violoncelliste préféré est Jean Guilhen Queyras


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

Qui c'est qui est nymphomane ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©


 
Sous produit...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> arrfff©


 

Quart de brie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quart de brie...



Tu t'es gouré de fromage, là, Sonny, lui, c'est "Apéricube" !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quart de brie...




et le reste alor qui l'as bouffé ?


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

je veux meme pas savoir ce qu'il a fait avec le reste...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quart de brie...





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sous produit...



piqué au vif, le gamin...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Bah perso, je suis ...



...

Bah ...

:mouais:
...

:sleep:
...

che plus j'ai oublié, je reviens des que j'ai trouvé


----------

